# Cleaner in Cyprus



## desi (Aug 9, 2008)

Looking for a thorough cleaner in Larnaca, Cyprus


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

For a one-off clean or for a long-term job? 

Many people around here use Filipinas. They are not expensive to employ and are generally good, hard-working, honest and reliable.

Babs


----------



## desi (Aug 9, 2008)

BabsM said:


> For a one-off clean or for a long-term job?
> 
> Many people around here use Filipinas. They are not expensive to employ and are generally good, hard-working, honest and reliable.
> 
> Babs




THANKS BABS IT WOULD BE LONG TERM


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> For a one-off clean or for a long-term job?
> 
> Many people around here use Filipinas. They are not expensive to employ and are generally good, hard-working, honest and reliable.
> 
> Babs


Trouble is you have to make sure that they have permits and if they have they are usually bound to whoever got the permit for them.
It is unusual to find one who has a permit and is available for work.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I didn't know that. So what do I have to do if I want to employ, say, a cleaner?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are some who have been here longenough and got long term visas and can work for anyone but they are not easy to find.
I have a friend who has tried for nealry a year to find one as a nanny for her children with no luck.
You may be better off with a local. At least then there are no visa problems etc.


----------

